# One night outside Munich Suggestions!!



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

I've managed to add a couple of days into our trip. I will be leaving on Tuesday June 9th and coming back on Sunday 14th. I will be picking up the vehicle on Wednesday afternoon and plan a night outside of Munich. I have followed the suggestions and I would like to head to Lake Constance and maybe Zurich. I love the idea of small towns and off the beaten path places but my significant other wants to go to a city and I think Zurich is the closest to the area. 

My plan is to drive straight to Zurich and spend overnight and on the way back explore around Lake Constance. Any other places you can think of? 

I would also like to visit Zugspitze.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Zurich is a very, very expensive city. I would urge you to check out Lucerne...1/2 the price of Z-town for an excellent hotel, enough of a city to qualify for sure, arguably more to see and do & arguably more natural beauty (this one is almost certain).


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Lindau! :thumbup:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

b-y said:


> Lindau! :thumbup:


+1

or Konstanz (Constance)

other suggestions within 2 hrs from Munich, not near as expensive as Zürich, but not in Lake-Constance-direction:
*
Regensburg









Passau









Salzburg









Innsbruck*









Nürnberg









Tübingen









*

*Innsbruck would be perfect after a visit to the Zugspitze. (45 min drive from there)


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Following up on Alfred's Innsbruck recommendation here are some additional photos. These were shot from the Olylmpic Ski Jump (Bergisel Skisprung) location (otherwise known by its architectural appearance as a snake which you can see in the third photo below). Apart from getting a great view of the city there is also a decent cafe up at the top of the ski jump which you can get to by taking the tram, also visible in the third photo. Since it is your signifcant other requesting the city stop I assume shopping is of interest. Innsbruck is the headquarters for Swaroski Crystal and their showroom in the middle of the city is worth visiting even if you are only window shopping. If you are into museums the Tyrolean Provincial Museum there has a respectable representation of Flemish and Dutch Masters along with Tyrolean art from the Gothic period. I personally find that the Cathedral of St. James (Dom zu St. Jakob) is one of my favorite churches in Europe. It is known for its small Madonna painting and some of the other paintings are equally impressive. Of course there is the historical Golden Roof (Goldnenes Dachl) as a must see along with an impressive arch. Anyway, below is a link on things to see in Innsbruck with further links to most of the above. [By the way if you are looking for an impressive place to stay and swim or spa near Innsbruck, stay at the Interalpen Hotel Tyrol. It is one of our favorites and is located near Telfs just 30 minutes away from Innsbruck in the Austrian Alps. Also included below is a TripAdvisor link to the hotel with reviews.]




























Here is the link for more info on Innsbruck Attractions:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g190445-Activities-Innsbruck_Tirol_Austrian_Alps.html

And here is the Link for info on the Interalpen Hotel Tyrol:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g1165314-d289073-Reviews-Interalpen_Hotel_Tyrol-Telfs_Tirol_Austrian_Alps.html


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you guys. I didn't know Zurich was so expensive. I think I will be looking at Innsbruck,Zugspitze and Bodensee area.
Thanks for all your input and I will post some pictures later next month.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

trucheli said:


> Thank you guys. I didn't know Zurich was so expensive. I think I will be looking at Innsbruck,Zugspitze and Bodensee area.
> Thanks for all your input and I will post some pictures later next month.


:thumbup:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

trucheli said:


> Thank you guys. I didn't know Zurich was so expensive.


I found two 4-star hotels on www.hrs.de for 170 and 198 EUR /night (double room incl. breakfast; good guest-rating).

So you might be able to find a hotel for an acceptable price, but restaurants are 50 to 100% more expensive than in Germany.

e.g. you pay 8 to 10 EUR for decent Lasagne or Pizza in Munich; same will cost you 20 CHF in Zurich (ca. 15 EUR)


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

For a more moderately priced hotel in Innsbruck you might want to check this link - scroll down to the second post. (Also the thread has many additional ED traveled Bimmerfest tried hotels that may be of interest.)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=260982&page=2&highlight=innsbruck+hotel


----------



## bbocaner (May 8, 2009)

check out bregenz, austria! I agree that zurich is REALLY expensive and I wouldn't go there again.


----------

